# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] LG W2252TQ  ΑΝΑΒΟΣΒΗΝΕΙ ....

## ioannis21

Καλησπέρα στο φορουμ, έχω την    LG W2252TQ η οποία εδώ και λίγο καιρό ενώ δουλεύει κανονικά , ξαφνικά σβήνει και ξανανοίγει. Αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί μια δυο ή και περισσότερες φορές σε διάρκεια μιας ώρας περίπου χρήσης. Το περίεργο είναι ότι μπορεί να μην συμβεί και καθόλου. Γενικά μια δυό φορές την βρομάδα το παθαίνει. Η χρήση της οθόνης είναι σχετικά μικρή μια δυό ώρες το βράδυ για τα βασικά... !!!
Την έχω ανοίξει και δεν φαίνεται τίποτα ύποπτο, ούτε φουσκωμένοι πυκνωτές , ούτε τίποτα μαυρισμένο από υψηλή θερμοκρασία κλπ. ανεβάζω και φωτό με τις πλακέτες της. 

Παρόμοιο περιστατικό μου είχε τύχει και με μια viewsonic 19άρα, εκείνη ανοιγόκλεινε κάθε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα, και επίσης στην πλακέτα της δεν φαινόταν τίποτα περίεργο. Έβγαλα και έλεγξα όλους τους πυκνωτές της στην πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα, όλοι ήταν οκ. Δεν κατάφερα να την φτιάξω  :Sad: ..




Αν έχει τύχει παρόμοια περίπτωση σε κάποιον ας ρίξει λίγο φως ...!!!   Να προλάβω τα χειρότερα δηλαδή !!!  ευχαριστώ !!

IMG_20181201_22112911.jpgIMG_20181201_2211422.jpg

----------


## johnnyb

Όταν λες έλεγξες τους πυκνωτές εννοείς οπτικά?

----------


## ioannis21

οχι βέβαια, με καπασιτομετρο, όλοι είχαν την αναγραφόμενη χωρητικότητα !! Εννοείτε οτι τους ξεκόλλησα και τους ξανακόλλησα όλους.

----------


## Panoss

Ωραία. Τώρα ξαναξεκόλλα τους (τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς) και μέτρα τους και με ESR meter.
Ή απλά άλλαξέ τους όλους με καινούριους, όπως κάνει ο πολύς ο κόσμος.

----------


## ioannis21

το capacitance meter δεν μας κάνει δηλαδή?? και επί του θέματος,  είναι το παραπάνω σύμπτωμα θέμα πυκνωτών, ή σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε ??  ή μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα από διάφορους παράγοντες όπως πχ κάποια λάμπα που υπερθερμαίνεται, ή θέμα μετασχηματιστή. Μια τέτοια απάντηση ψάχνω για να με καθοδηγήσει στο που να ψάξω και όχι εξυπνάδες. Γεμίσαμε φωστήρες ....

----------


## johnnyb

Αν υπάρχει θέμα με λάμπα ή μετασχηματιστη κόβει η προστασία και  σβήνει , δεν αναβοσβήνει. Τσέκαρες και τους πυκνωτές στη main ?  Όταν αναβοσβήνει  τυχαία  είναι συχνά και θέμα κολλήσεων , διόρθωσε - ξανακόλλησε   όσες περισσότερες μπορείς .

----------


## nyannaco

> το capacitance meter δεν μας κάνει δηλαδή?? και επί του θέματος,  είναι το παραπάνω σύμπτωμα θέμα πυκνωτών, ή σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε ??  ή μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα από διάφορους παράγοντες όπως πχ κάποια λάμπα που υπερθερμαίνεται, ή θέμα μετασχηματιστή. Μια τέτοια απάντηση ψάχνω για να με καθοδηγήσει στο που να ψάξω και όχι εξυπνάδες. Γεμίσαμε φωστήρες ....


Αντί να ειρωνεύεσαι κάπoιον που προσπαθεί να σου προφέρι τη βοήθεια που ζήτησες, ίσως θα ήταν πιο παραγωγικό να γκουγκλάρεις πρώτα για να μάθεις τη διαφορά μεταξύ capacitance και ESR meter, ώστε να κατανοήσεις την απάντηση.

----------


## ioannis21

ποιος ειρωνευεται ποιον φιλε nyannaco ??? και μην νομίζεις οτι κάθομαι και περιμένω 'ετοιμες απαντήσεις, φυσικά και έψαξα την διαφορά των δυο εργαλείων, όπως επίσης έχω διαβάσει και όλα τα post  σε παρόμοια προβλήματα που αναφέρονται στο forum. Τελος πάντων δεν θα ασχοληθώ περισσότερο.. 
Ευχαριστώ το φίλο johnnyb για τις οδηγίες του ,θα περάσω όλες τις κολλήσεις ένα χεράκι καλού κακού !!!

----------


## nyannaco

> *το capacitance meter δεν μας κάνει δηλαδή??* και επί του θέματος,  είναι το παραπάνω σύμπτωμα θέμα πυκνωτών, *ή σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε ??*  ή μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα από διάφορους παράγοντες όπως πχ κάποια λάμπα που υπερθερμαίνεται, ή θέμα μετασχηματιστή. Μια τέτοια απάντηση ψάχνω για να με καθοδηγήσει στο που να ψάξω και* όχι εξυπνάδες. Γεμίσαμε φωστήρες* ....


Εχεις δίκιο, καμμία ειρωνία και απαξίωση, είναι ευγενέστατο και αποπνέει ευγνωμοσύνη.
Και, ναι, τώρα είναι και το δικό μου ειρωνικό.

----------


## Panoss

> το capacitance meter δεν μας κάνει δηλαδή??


Μια χαρά είναι, αν εσένα σου φτάνει εμάς μας περισσεύει.




> και επί του θέματος,  είναι το παραπάνω σύμπτωμα θέμα πυκνωτών, ή σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε ??


Σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε, φυσικά.





> Γεμίσαμε φωστήρες ....


Σωστά. :Rolleyes:

----------

